# Manga about Pool/[Pocket] Billiards/Snooker/Poker with possible Gambling



## Axl Low (Jul 22, 2009)

Didn't know where to put this D:

Hey Hey.
I haven't seen any pool/pocket billiards/snooker or Poker/Gambling mangas in... ever.

So if you can find or even better recommend me a manga about Pool/[Pocket] Billiards/Poker/Snooker...

Bonus points if the manga setting is before 1960's
Deals with Gangsters
Has Gambling

I will thank you. :3


----------



## RivFader (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm interested in this as well. Out of pure curiosity.


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 23, 2009)

I know Break Shot has pool in it.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the help nWo :3


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2009)

I would LOVE to see a Poker manga.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 25, 2010)

Try Gamble Fish - It have coin toss, poker, Billiards, dice, capture the flag, mahjong and more.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 25, 2010)

Gambling manga ? 

Gamble Fish 

I haven't actually read this but I'm familiar with the mangakas other work so it should be good .


----------

